# I might win a Guernsey calf!!!!!!!



## theawesomefowl (Jan 20, 2011)

:bun I just entered in this contest!  http://www.nyguernsey.com/calfscholarshipform.htm

Isn't that exciting??? I doubt I'll win it but you NEVER KNOW!!!
:bun  :bun  :bun :bun  :bun


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! Good luck!


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Jan 20, 2011)

Good luck Awesomefowl!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 20, 2011)

Gerbil said:
			
		

> Good luck Awesomefowl!


Thanks, Gerbil!!!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 22, 2011)

I sent off my essay.....


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 22, 2011)

It's great that they're only giving it to a youth!!!!!!!!


----------

